# Can You Eat Too Much Chicken?



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is there a limit to how much chicken you should be eating per day? I seem to get through loads of it but am worried that it isnt going to help me lose weight and gain muscle if i eat too much of it. I have 3 fillets a day usually along with some tuna, eggs and protein shakes. Not all at the same time obviously lol. Thanks


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

If it fits into your diet then no,You may get bored of eating it though.


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

out of comparison, how many do you eat, a man of your build?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Due to the calorific content of chicken breasts, and the protein:carb:fat ratio, you could probably eat the stuff till it was coming out of your ears and you wouldn't get fat from it.

It obviously depends on what else you're eating with it.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

i aim for 400g+ protein,But i also use AAS.


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry dude, what is AAS


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

J1MM333 said:


> Sorry dude, what is AAS


Anabolic Androgenic Steroids


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

so if youre not taking steroids, you should aim for about 3g protein per kg bodyweight? Is that about right?


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

2-3g per KG will suffice


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks dude. Its workin well for you anyway, you look hench


----------

